# Another crate question: Where to put the crate?



## ziggy (Aug 25, 2011)

We are using a crate for Ziggy at night. He is about 10 months old. Some nights he does fairly well. Lately he has been whining and whimpering at night. We have been keeping it in the family room. He gets regular daily exercise. 

I do not use a crate for our other dog (the only other dog I've owned) so I have no experience with crating.

Where do you keep your crates? I think if he was in the same room as someone in the family or near our other dog he would be more at ease. 

I also noted a lot of you put treats/toys in the crate which is not something I have done consistently. I'm sure that would help. Thanks for your help. I've got to get more sleep!


----------



## tanners_mama (Sep 22, 2011)

We also have 2 dogs, one that was crated until she was 2, and now our (almost) 12 week old V. In the beginning, we were leaving tanner's crate in our bedroom because that's where he was sleeping at night. I would then come home at lunch to find poop everywhere, even though he had been going once if not twice in the morning before I left for work.

We were worried that he was getting so upset about being alone in his crate that he would make a mess. So we decided to move the crate into our living room right across from our great Dane Jane's bed, and we have been poop free since 

We had thought 1 of 2 things could happen - either Tanner would be upset that he couldn't play with Jane, or it would ease him knowing she was there with him during the day. Lucky for us it has helped BIG time! Good luck to you!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Normal rules don't apply to Vizsla dogs, IMO.
Usually, it is recommended to keep the crate in another room.
We keep the crate with us in the master bedroom - much better that way (for our V and for us). 
Our previous dog never got to stay with us because we trained that way ;D


----------



## dfnagy (Sep 30, 2011)

We have a 10 month old Vizsla. We got here at 6 weeks. For a couple of months the cage was in our bedroom. After 2 months we put the cage in the spare room without any problems. 4 months we leave the cage open at night. The only time we lock her in the cage now is when there is no one in the house.


----------



## tracker (Jun 27, 2011)

Datacan,

When you are away from home and your V is left at home do you still leave your v in the crate in the master bedroom? 

I am a few weeks away from adopting a 9 month old V that had to leave the previous owners due to allergy reasons. I am thinking for the first few months leaving the crate in the master bedroom, and afterwards moving it downstairs to the greatroom. 

Any advice is greatly appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## ziggy (Aug 25, 2011)

Update: I decided to leave the crate in the family room for the time being. I started to leave toys and a clothing item in the crate with Ziggy at night. I also put a treat in a kong in the crate at night. I'm not sure what the difference has been but he has been doing great the last week. I probably expected too much too soon. A little patience and he is now doing very well. Goes in the crate willingly at night. Does not whimper, whine, or bark during the night. He is ready to get out in the morning and accompany me on my morning run. Thanks for all your advice.


----------



## Adelle25 (Sep 4, 2011)

When i 1st got Copper he was in the office and HATED it, he would cry all night! so i moved him to the living room and he stays there now. 

V like to stay were they are familiar with, we are always in the living room so he is happy. I will move him to the kitchen when i can leave the door open. But as it stand he is in the crate at night and when i go to work. 

Glad he is doing better.


----------



## mattgbox (Jul 19, 2011)

Our Holly is in a crate at night and this is in the Kitchen, she sees it as her place and domain. We adopted her after she was already crate trained as she is nearly 8 years old now. She had vomited a couple of times the other evening so we took her upstairs to sleep in the master bedroom with us, i thought her behind was going to be wagged off she was so excited, i then worried that she might continue to make herself sick to join us but so far she hasnt so all good. She does not mind going in her crate and at night after she has been out to the toilet and comes back in she know it is crate time and heads straight for it. I think it must be all in the training and what they are used to etc.


----------

